

If a person who debugs is a debugger then the person who wrote the bugs is...  - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/09/debugging-for-high-altitude-balloon.html

======
bazzargh
This is (at least) the third time you've submitted this today. You seem to be
deleting the article and resubmitting so that it stays pinned on HN's 'new'
page. That doesn't seem to be in the spirit of the guideline: _" Please don't
submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by your
submissions."_

~~~
jgrahamc
Yes. That's right. I submitted three times at one hour intervals deleting each
time. I was experimenting with submissions times hoping to do a follow up on:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/12/how-i-ended-up-with-so-much-
hack...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/12/how-i-ended-up-with-so-much-hacker-
news.html)

